# Speedometer



## Sandys 200sx (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey!!! I am having problems with my speedometer....IT DONT WORK!!! I have checked the cable coming from the tranny to the firewall and it seems solid. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated...and by the way I was told to try unhooking it from the tranny and trying to pull it out of the sheath to see if its broken and it doesn't budge. Thanks!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

take out the speed sensor from the transmission, hell make sure its still in there. i had one fall out of my transmission when i had a KA.


----------



## robert ghee (Jun 16, 2009)

iv got a 89 240sx and the speed o jumps up and down ,ive already replaced the vss. explane that one.


----------



## Milledge09 (Jun 29, 2009)

lol have the same problem with my 91 240sx... the speedodmeter ocassionaly works and jumps around alot. Not too worried bout it as i can tell how fast im goin with the tac.


----------

